# The Hunter



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok some shamless plugging here.... Anybody play the freeware game theHunter? Amazing is all I can say! I have downed about 25 hours into this game ( SIMULATOR) any body with a semi decent p.c and that king of outdoors love go check it out. http://www.thehunter.com/pub/


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks pritty good


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

Apparently some P3TA Members dont like this type of fun.


----------

